# Best way to clean a white rabbit's dirty paws?



## jojo

Hello - Herbie my bun is black and white and his paws are meant to be white, however they are a bit dirty - wht is the best way to clean them? I don't think wipes will work as they need thorough washing. 

He is perfectly clean everywhere else - just don't know the best way to do this. He is only 4 months old but pretty chilled out but a wriggler when picked up (think he is scared of heights!)

Can i put him in a warm shallow bath (like a cm deep) can i use mild shampoo?

How long will he hate me for?? :bath:


----------



## naturestee

I don't recommend bathing rabbits. They can get very scared and panic. Plus it's not all that good for them. You can use baby wipes or cornstarch baby powder.

What are his feet dirty with? White feet sometimes turn yellow if the litter isn't very absorbent or the litter box isn't cleaned enough.


----------



## jojo

We were about to have a BBQ and just as we were taking the open bag outside he jumped inside the bag.... naughty bun!

Now his black sootyfeet have turned to grey and it is still there 1 week later! I do have some special bunny wipes but i don't think he likes the scent esp. if he wants to lick and groom himself. Am probably being a bit precious but i wish they would make animal wipes unfragranced!

What do you think? Just use the wipes?

thanks xx


----------



## Haley

Another idea is dawn dishsoap. this is safe for rabbits. Just dilute some in water and put on a cloth to wipe off the feet. That or mix white vinegar and water and try to soak his feet. Both of these can be done without having to bathe him and should clean up his little paws.

Hope this helps!


Haley


----------



## JimD

To clean a white rabbit, use a mix 50/50 of white vinegar and water in a spray bottle. Dampen the area to be cleaned and then rub cornstarch into the area until it is the consistancy of tooth-paste. Let dry and then brush out. For stubborn stains you may have to repeat the process a few times.


----------



## binkies

I had to bathe Ivory the other day. She had diarrhea from eating too much grass. It was weird because she loved the water. She would sit with her head under the running water. Of course she didnt want mommy to wash her. She just wanted to play!


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Trixie's feet get all grey from her newspaper shredding box...it just kinda grows out after a while. I figured she just has so much fun digging, why bother cleaning if she will just get them dirty again? 

Besides, I think if I even THOUGHT about trying to put any kind of ANYTHING on or near her feet she'd vanish into thin air as usual....


----------



## sandz2710

Kairi is the same...white with grubby feet. That's just from being on the grass a lot of the time and digging. She has so much fun and is a happy bunny I don't see the point of washing her feet, they'd just be dirty like 10mins later. If it was yellowy wee stains I would wash them - but it's not so I don't bother. I will keep in mind the tips you guys have given though :bunnydance:


----------



## Tango

hi..

my rabbit doesn't mind all that much if i stand him in very shallow water to rinse his feet. I use vinegar to wash his cage floor and it works wonders for the smel, but i'm wondering if the diluted vinegar idea is ok for their skin. Cos i hear bunnies have very sensitive skin and i don't wanna harm him by standing him in diluted vinegar?? 

its not gonna harm his skin?

thanks \May


----------

